# Blown away...



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Just back from a trip to the centre of Bath. Took the lad to see the new Avengers film. Thoroughly enjoyed it and Scarlet Johansson, well ya know.....but I digress!

After hit Colonna and Smalls for post film refreshment. Walked in and now I know his face well Maxwell was in there, never been in when he has been before I don't think. Clammed up couldn't think of a conversation starter. Duh like "Hello your......."

Anyway this is the place that served me a coffee that made me want to make it better myself, always go in if in Bath now. This time though I was lucky enough to be served and made an espresso by the man himself.

In all honesty I have just had the best espresso to ever pass my lips, took me back to that first time I walked in there and had that awakening moment, close to shock. Well it has just been surpassed.

Had to share my happy.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Would prostration have been in order.

Ian


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Nigh on Ian yes.

I did the wow I make s*i* coffee but soon let that go weighing up experience, equipment etc. I don't make that bad a coffee just nowhere near as good!

New equipment will come, I will improve with time.

Bloody thing was exploding with flavours. I didn't want it to finish.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

You didn't learn to skate overnight and to know what board and trucks were suited to your style, coffee stuff is just the same man.

Keep going you know it will come.

Ian


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Star struck...bet you're not the only one that's happened to!

Do you know what beans were used for the espresso you were served and if so, have tried those yourself at home on your equipment?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Of course. No intention of giving up, if anything has done the exact opposite and pushed me with the want/need to achieve greater mate, truly!

Hurts less than skating mishaps to haha


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Was he using the push tamper


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

No, not the Push.

Can't remember name of bean but not had before at home. Will find this out as was an outstanding red berry fruited number with multiple other things going on a joy.

Have had same beans as served in shop before though on another occasion but not by Maxwell and different bean, got similar but not as good.

Good espresso is good espresso yes but what I was served was stunning.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I wonder if the fact that it was Maxwell who was preparing your espresso made you think it was the best in your life. I'm not saying it wasn't, I just think that there might be some psychological bias.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

All I can say is that you avoided using the 'god shot' descriptor - but that's all not I can say because whatever, it sounds like you had a great experience and a great drink and that's what counts.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Next time go in blind folded (might be advisable to have someone with you to guide you!) and let's hear how it tastes before knowing who served you.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Far to long in the tooth and massively cynical to allow the fact it was him making it to allow that to happen. If anything drank it looking to find something wrong with it and I tried hard, if someone is a name they have to live up to it and more with me, surpass the hype to impress.

In fairness with the bean I picked if he were to get it right as it has everything going on I liked from the tasting notes on the board but then you do go for the one you like the sound of most don't you? We all do.......

He made me a drink of something I like, it was actually the best I have tasted to date. Perhaps a mixture of the bean and his skills but that's what it was. It beat my favorite to date which was the Wondo from Round Hill Roastery. This was similar red berry, rich etc but was far more complex.

Ummmm what's the 'god shot' thing?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Ummmm what's the 'god shot' thing?


Sounds like you tasted it earlier!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Sounds like you tasted it earlier!


Ahhhhh ok duhhh moment again lol.

In fairness to Max I know very little of him. I didn't know it was his shop when I first went in and didn't know what he looked like till someone posted a pic on here for me a week or two ago.

I didn't watch and have never watched the barista comp thing, I doubt I ever will. *Shoot me down* I like to make and drink the stuff but to watch a comp of people doing it would hold about as much interest as watching footy, cricket, golf and the like. They all can go in the watching paint dry or lower category for me. I'll watch a video of someone pull a shot to learn something once, or read loads but multiple people doing basically the same thing for however long it takes. I just don't have the attention span, it's got no adrenaline edge for me, nothing to excite me.

He did seem like a nice bloke as well but I haven't met a member of staff on there who isn't.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> In fairness to Max I know very little of him. I didn't know it was his shop when I first went in and didn't know what he looked like till someone posted a pic on here for me a week or two ago.


That someone was me!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Hahaha Double thank you, well he was a little shorter than I thought but hey I am an oaf!

Makes a bloody good espresso though.

Really am gonna have to stop, park up and pop back in on way home next week one day now to find out what it was.........bottom left of the three on the chalk board espresso side, I'll know the name when I see or hear it, was only about five letters!!

Unless someone reads this and fancies hitting up their, his twitter account and asking beforehand then feeding back here.I don't do twitter.......


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Wonder if he serves his signature espresso as used in the WBC 2015 final in his cafe?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I couldn't answer that Double as I don't know the what he used in the comp. Let me know and I'll find out next time in.........

I don't really read the names when in there just the tasting notes then pick but you would imagine that would be in the title name of one. Didn't notice that though just names, origin which I generally skip over/speed read to get to the tasting notes.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I watched this live the other week and trust me it's not anything like as painful as watching paint dry!









http://livestream.com/worldcoffee/events/3952880/videos/84921609


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I may one day mate but not for now lol, still the best espresso I have had to date...Gonna have to get some of those beans to try if i can and or grab another next time was yummy.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Right I am pretty sure from looking at Colonna & Smalls twitter online as not using twitter but it lets you look that this is the bean I had from them on Saturday http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/malawi-msese-nyika-geisha-washed I will confirm this as soon as possible and if it is will also be ordering some!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

In the cup expect lemon citrus flavours and a huge floral hit. But it takes a left turn into toffee sweetness, and a mouthfeel and taste that only remind me of my childhood and Nesquik chocolate milkshake.

Not surprised you chose & loved it sooo much!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Its like having two different drinks in one cup start and finish. It doesn't seem overly lemon to me but did seem bright and citrus kinda of you sip it and your mouth goes wow hello and wakes up but then does not what I would describe as a left but a full U turn and gets you ready for bed with a rich smoothness and sweet sweet finish. The turn from one to the other is amazing and works brilliantly a total contrast and the transition is smooth not shocking between the two sorta *'Hello! Here have a cuddle x'* kinda cup.

It's why I used the word complex not brilliant with words but seemed to sort of cover the fact of so much going on.

99% sure its the bean but have had one of the boys in work ask them across Twitter to double check, eagerly waiting for a reply.

*God knows if I can get all that going on with my humble setup at home but I'll blooming try!*


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Wonder if he serves his signature espresso as used in the WBC 2015 final in his cafe?


Max had the Notes Gaitana that he used at WBC on recently (we've got it on espresso at the moment), but he doesn't do the signature drink. It's too complicated, would be too expensive and was developed very much in the context of his presentation, so would not necessarily be relevant on its own.

JP


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@jjprestridge

And your thoughts on Notes Gaitana?

Thanks.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> @jjprestridge
> 
> And your thoughts on Notes Gaitana?
> 
> Thanks.


Pretty amazing: loads of complexity, red berries merging into a sweet caramel finish. Dark chocolate and fudge in milk.

JP


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmmm...64 miles each from me for an amazing sounding coffee. Tempting!


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

You know you want to! (Just not on Friday, as I'm closed for London Coffee Festival!) C&S is closed on Sat for the same.

JP


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Hmmm...64 miles each from me for an amazing sounding coffee. Tempting!


Can highly recommend both places Double well worth the visit and you can easily hit both places as within walking distance of each other. Can have a walk through the park from one to the other and or wander round the city centre to space out the caffeine a bit.

.......and if that's the Notes I had last time I was in at JPs I can vouch for that also!


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Can highly recommend both places Double well worth the visit and you can easily hit both places as within walking distance of each other. Can have a walk through the park from one to the other and or wander round the city centre to space out the caffeine a bit.
> 
> .......and if that's the Notes I had last time I was in at JPs I can vouch for that also!


Cheers! I think you had the Finca Tamana from Notes, which is good, but not quite as good as the Gaitana.

JP


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jjprestidge said:


> but not quite as good as the Gaitana.
> 
> JP


I see what you've done here, I'll just have to pop in again then I suppose won't I for a try out.

Wasn't sure if it was JP as you listed the berries and didn't remember them so much in the last one. However Gaitana sounds like a similar cup to the Malawi with the fruit and finish so right up my street!

Once that skate park is revamped then your early open times along with my early raids of it will probably end with a refresh cup to get me home, your cafe being so close to it. Double shot bonus and skate for me every time, happy days!!!


----------

